# Clearing My Pasture



## erancher (Jul 29, 2008)

I have two Massey Ferguson 231 and about 20 trees I would like to remove. I did a search on line to find out how to clear a pasture with a tractor(s) but all the information I found said you needed something with tracks such as a bulldozer or something with a higher reach like a fel. I also remember reading an article about a guy who restored a Farmall A and that his father had used that tractor to clear their land. Maybe his father didn't have the internet to tell him he couldn't do what he was doing. I gave it a quick try using one 231 but could not keep traction. I'm going to try with both tractors but before I do, has anybody used just their tractor to clear trees? If you have, how did you do it and what type of tractor (size) did you use? Thank you.

e-rancher


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

Can I see pictures of this?


----------



## erancher (Jul 29, 2008)

TBrown,

I don't have any pictures of what I am trying to clear. Basically, the trees are Chineese Tallows which are more of a tall weed than a tree and they are basically worthless...but stubborn. Do you have any input? Thank you.

e-rancher


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Im not trying to be smart but im going to get to the point, Tractors are made for pulling, light front loader work and ag use, dozers and high lifts are made for clearing land. I know if your trying to clear some big stuff your going to tear something up on a tractor, Use the money you will spend on repairs and rent you a dozer or high lift, you wont regret it plus get done real quick. Just my two cents . THOMAS


----------



## erancher (Jul 29, 2008)

THOMAS,

Thanks fot the input and no, your comments did not come across as smart. I know that almost any hay operation, full or hobby, will have bigger equipment than I have and I wanted to see if everyone cleared pastures according to the articles I read on line. Evidently, you do.

e-rancher


----------



## greengirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Will you be clearing out the Trees yourself? Or is it better to sub contract the job out to some Guys that do this as their main job. Would that be less cumbersome to you or more expensive?


----------



## cajun (Jul 2, 2009)

I have delt with many hundred tallow and sweet gums. The only way I do it now is cut them even with the ground using a chainsaw, then paint the stump with 2,4,D. End of story.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Go rent a back hoe. Once you cut the roots aroung all sides (go down about 18") it'll just push over. You'll be left with a hole and a bunch of roots in the ground. The 231 with a subsoiler shounld take care of the roots. Cut the tree off the stump and drag it away. Burn the stump and root ball in place and you won't have as much to back fill. Chinese Tallows are easy weeds to remove.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

I have pulled out 3 inch dia russian olive with my 4 wheel assist NH 55 hp. I pushed them down with the bucket first. Weed and pest suggests just cutting them off and painting the stumps with garlon 4.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

It depends on how you plan to use the land. I have cleared trees up to 4 inches in diameter with my brush hog. It shreds everything, even the stump. I would not use this technique if you plan to till the soil.

In my area, you can rent a bulldozer for 8 hours for less than 500 dollars (that includes transportation). I would recommend the bulldozer. Maybe you have a few other projects that the dozer could do while you have it on the farm. The only downside to a dozer is cleaning up the brush pile.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ridgerunner said:


> In my area, you can rent a bulldozer for 8 hours for less than 500 dollars (that includes transportation). I would recommend the bulldozer. Maybe you have a few other projects that the dozer could do while you have it on the farm. The only downside to a dozer is cleaning up the brush pile.


Have them deliver it on a Friday as well. Most rental places around here only charge for the Friday as they think no one works weekends.


----------



## stevemsinger (Jul 8, 2009)

Our rental places charge by the hour. Anything over 8 hours on the meter and the additional charges begin to add up. They also charge an additional 350.00 for delivery and pickup. Now considering the fact that you are probably not an experienced operator and the fact that you can probably hire someone for 65.00 an hour, I would suggest hiring it done. I have found that my productivity is much higher if I pay someone to do it. Just my thoughts.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

My dad used a JD 4440 to clear out trees on a field. We used a dozer on the tractor. It worked good. But if your wanting to farm the ground your gonna need to get the roots and stumps out. If the ground is really soft you might be able to get it all out at the same time.

The risk you have is having puncturing tires or nocking out a window. We have a 3 point Brown tree mower that we use on cedar trees. Its basically like a rotary mower but it is built to cut treees. You can back up to a tree that has a 4 ich stump and it will whack it off. We use it when we are in the hills clearing new pasture. Its fast. An hour of work with it and you can clear alot of trees. Its payed for itself alot of times.


----------

